# PetMania's Sorority



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

So, today I am going to PetSmart to start my sorority. So excited. 

Anyways, I'll explain all of my sorority 'adventures' here. I currently have one female, Athena, and she is in the ten gallon right now. She has never been on the other side of the divider, so i know that she won't be as territorial there. 
I read on this forum that overstocking is better than understocking when it comes to sororities. So for my 10gal, the max will be 10 girls. 

So this is my game plan:
-2 VTs
-2 CTs
-2 HMs
-2 PKs 

I just want a variety of tail types and colors, so yeah.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan! Wish I was brave enough to start a sorority but I would be constantly worried about them not getting along!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Good luck! Just remember to qt for two weeks or (preferably) more, no exceptions.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good advice, Matt. If one gets sick they all get sick. Petmania, good luck! I can't wait to see what you end up getting.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, quarantining is extremely important for long term success in the hobby.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks. Went to Petco tonight and my dad didn't let me get the females. I am now in a mood. He said I can't get the females until Hercules is adopted. Ugh. Well, I can't start my sorority until that happens.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Yes, quarantining is extremely important for long term success in the hobby.


Don't worry. I know that it is really important. 

My mood today: sad

On my mind: I wish.........

In my tummy: nothing........for 3 hours


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You forgot In my head. lol


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Hehe lol 

In my head: cupcakes


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I had to search through my inbox for this lol. 

So, I got a female last week (started quaranting her) and named her Jing Jang. She's an HM, so I can cross one of those off the list. Pics are in my album. 

For some reason some people can't see the pictures I upload :/ 

Anyways, she is a red cambodian. I have wanted one for quite awhile now. 

DOn't know when I am going to get the other females, though I have offered to adopt 2-3 from members here (definetly getting one). An HMEE salamander (really pretty), a blue VT, and possibly (we'll see) a black HM.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Going to PetCo or PetSmart to pick up a few more females. I really hope they have a PK or a CT there. May also pick up a few snails. My OCD is kicking in and the algae in my 10gal is getting out of control.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea what Petsmart has now since I haven't been to one in 6 months.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, the PetCo and the PetSmart in my area both have a ton of males, and only 10 females when I'm there. The good thing is is that the females are awesome, healthy, and pretty.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All we ever got was cambo females.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

YAY! They had the CT girl I wanted. She's purple/black. I named her Raven.

And this girl is unnamed. Appreciate suggestions =) She is a red and turquois VT.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't see the pics.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll put them in my album from now on. Stupid computer.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

The girls at my Petco are always super tiny and not very spunky or pretty :-( I'm glad you found the right one


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

The females at the store I went to were all stressed and/or sick. I was able to find a spunky VT and a baby-ish female CT. I now have the CT breeding pair I've always wanted =)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw all your fish. They're pretty!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks! I haven't put the girls in the album yet. I'll go do that right now =)


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just read through this/browsed the pictures of your girls! You've got some very pretty bettas!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks! Love 'em to bits =)


----------

